# So my girlfriend asked me - Why don't more women ride mountain bikes?



## MrCrash (Apr 29, 2004)

I recently introduced my girlfriend to trail riding, and from the sounds of things she's absolutely hooked! 

She has a fairly active background, with plenty of multisport experience including some podium finishes in Olympic and Half Ironman distance triathlons. I started by getting her the "Mastering Mountain Bike Skills" book by Brian Lopes and Lee McCormack. I then pulled the Specialized FSR-XC out of my basement and took her onto the fire road trails at Tilden in Berkeley and Coyote Hills in Fremont to get her acquainted with the basics. 

From there, we moved on to the Shoreline Trail at China Camp in San Rafael to get her used to singletrack. We then climbed the Bay View trail and completed the entire nine (or so) mile front side singletrack loop. Afterwards, she was absolutely stoked, with a big ol' grin on her face.

"Man, that was so much fun - it was like a rollercoaster!" she exclaimed. She even went so far as to call roadbiking "tedious and repetitive" by comparison. 

She also pointed out that she didn't remember seeing many women on the trails. "Is this just a guy thing?" she asked? Coming from a multisport background, she's just used to seeing more women out there. 

I have my own theories, but maybe some of you can help me give her a better answer. Why don't more women do it?


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

Road riding and running don't require the same upper-body strength as mtb. 

Also, trails are more rugged and "extreme." Women might not realize there are different levels.

They're also used to tagging along with a BF or SO who belittles them in frustration and hope they'll be able to hang instantly. Doesn't work that way! You got your GF into it exactly the same way I did: Gradually and without pressure. I read books, poached hiking trails (didn't know there were designated bike trails back then), and rode by myself for over a decade. Didn't upgrade bikes until I felt ready for the "next level." 

It also helps for women to be outdoorsy and active to begin with, b/c mtb is frustrating and physically demanding. It also requires a lot of *stuff,* so it's not as easy to simply get into. If she has a close-knit group of female friends who aren't into it, they'll never understand the involvement.

Also, among the women I know, they won't participate if their SO's don't do it with them. Which means if their man is into it already, he'll push her too hard (usually the case); if he's not, she'll never be bothered. Again, based on women I happen to know.

Just a few of my theories!


----------



## xtremewriter (May 21, 2007)

Christine said:


> Road riding and running don't require the same upper-body strength as mtb.
> 
> Also, trails are more rugged and "extreme." Women might not realize there are different levels.
> 
> ...


All great answers to which I agree. If I had to to a male/female ratio on the trail out here it would easily be 95 to 5 percent. Sometimes it's hard for me to understand why there aren't more women out there because I love it so much...can't fathom why other women wouldn't. People are often surprised to find out how outdoorsy I am. At work and going out, I'm your typical girly girl and most assume that I just go to the gym and stay indoors...little do they know about my bruise covered legs

I'd say you are very lucky to have a GF who is so excited about it. All of our 
"friend" couples who don't do active sports together are bored out of their minds, unhappy and spend their nights in front of the TV. Or, they'll call us and see if we want to do something, but sorry, we're going biking or boarding. I believe it's such a great relationship builder, bonder and long-time strengthener...if that makes sense.

Oh crap, I veered off. I think you that you really need a sports base to get into and keep a long term relationship with mountain biking. If you can find me someone who never was into any sports and took up mountain biking and stuck with it, I'd be surprised. I think women think they are fragile, that it's not lady-like and they won't get into it if someone around them doesn't introduce them to it. And usually it's the SO that gets them into it, some stick it out and enjoy, some bail out after being pushed into it.

I know I didn't have too much new to add, so I'll be interested to see what the other ladies have to say. Maybe in addition to take a kid biking day, we need take a female friend riding day:thumbsup:


----------



## Arsbars (Apr 15, 2004)

we travel in small packs...


----------



## badjenny (Mar 13, 2006)

Arsbars said:


> we travel in small packs...


and sometimes we eat our own kind

Joke


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

Dude, I will NEVER know the answer to that question. Especially this time of year when all the leaves are turning, the weather is perfect, the bugs are gone, the wildlife is out moving around mating and eating... I can't understand why ANYONE wouldn't be out there in the woods enjoying it one way or another, and it should seem obvious that you'll see more miles of glorious wilds with the bike. Besides the coolness of riding itself of course.

Both my male and female co workers seem content to watch this beautiful season blow by the windshield. I don't get it at all.


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

You should ask her why she wasn't riding before. Because I don't think any of us here are experts on why we hypothetically wouldn't be interested in a sport that we all obviously love.

In spin classes, most of the women there look at me with horrified expressions when I say I mountain bike and they tell me how I'm "crazy" because mountain biking is "dangerous". But they go road riding on a canyon road where bikers die every year (hit by cars that don't see them around blind corners.). I don't get being more scared of scrapes and bruises than death, but who knows...


----------



## brg (Sep 7, 2004)

xtremewriter said:


> If you can find me someone who never was into any sports and took up mountain biking and stuck with it, I'd be surprised.


uhhh....that would be me. I was never athletic growing up - as a matter of fact during my school years I was always the littlest and scrawniest kid and picked last in PE. Everyone would groan in disappointment when I was on their team. (it was traumatic)

I never really did anything athletic until my son went to college - unless you count being a semi-pro pool player an althete. 

I started mtn biking when I was 41 and my son left home for college and I moved to colorado. But maybe is was just a mid-life crises that hit me as at first I spent a year of rock/ice climbing and then a couple of years of motorcycle road racing before I fell in love with mtn biking. I've been at it really hard in the past 5 years - working on my weaknesses and I've been improving each year

But to answer the OP question - I just think it takes a certain personality to be attracted to mtn biking. For me I love technical riding, beautiful scenery and challenge of it all. I guess too - you have be prepared to get beat up. A friend of mine - a very good rider who rarely falls - took a tough spill and tore up her leg. It happens and you gotta to be tough enough to take it.


----------



## xtremewriter (May 21, 2007)

badjenny said:


> and sometimes we eat our own kind
> 
> Joke


hahahahahaha..Nah....I prefer roadies, they're not so full of mud and bloodrft:


----------



## MrCrash (Apr 29, 2004)

xtremewriter said:


> All great answers to which I agree. If I had to to a male/female ratio on the trail out here it would easily be 95 to 5 percent. Sometimes it's hard for me to understand why there aren't more women out there because I love it so much...can't fathom why other women wouldn't. People are often surprised to find out how outdoorsy I am. At work and going out, I'm your typical girly girl and most assume that I just go to the gym and stay indoors...little do they know about my bruise covered legs


I got my girlfriend some light duty kneepads to minimize the chances of that 



> I'd say you are very lucky to have a GF who is so excited about it. All of our
> "friend" couples who don't do active sports together are bored out of their minds, unhappy and spend their nights in front of the TV. Or, they'll call us and see if we want to do something, but sorry, we're going biking or boarding. I believe it's such a great relationship builder, bonder and long-time strengthener...if that makes sense.


Agreed - I don't know that either of us would want to be with someone who didn't do the kinds of things we do. Every weekend, we're choosing between swimming, running, cycling, motorcycling, and now mountain biking 



> Oh crap, I veered off. I think you that you really need a sports base to get into and keep a long term relationship with mountain biking. If you can find me someone who never was into any sports and took up mountain biking and stuck with it, I'd be surprised. I think women think they are fragile, that it's not lady-like and they won't get into it if someone around them doesn't introduce them to it. And usually it's the SO that gets them into it, some stick it out and enjoy, some bail out after being pushed into it.


Both of us are pretty active, but I'd say her sports base is even better than mine - I'm not even close to her finishing times in the triathlons we've completed! I think we're both looking forward to doing some XTERRA events next year.



> I know I didn't have too much new to add, so I'll be interested to see what the other ladies have to say. Maybe in addition to take a kid biking day, we need take a female friend riding day:thumbsup:


I'm about to convert / induct a roadie friend of mine who also rides motorcycles  She enjoys riding her Trek road bike, her Ducati Monster, and will probably get her novice roadracing license next year. I'm 99% sure she'll dig mountain biking


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

The only reason I didn't start mtn biking earlier is that I just had no idea how fun it was. It really helped alot that I had a friend who was into it and showed me around.....his enthusiasm was infectious...


----------



## brg (Sep 7, 2004)

MrCrash said:


> ...her Ducati Monster, and will probably get her novice roadracing license next year. I'm 99% sure she'll dig mountain biking


FWIW - motorcycle road racing is a safer than mtn biking. The worst I've ever had while moto racing was a sprained wrist, broken moto parts and a bruised ego. In mtn biking i've had a broken ankle, 23+ stitches, major bruising, dents in my muscles, broke bike parts, sprained body parts, and a bruised ego.

Also, the some of techniques from moto racing are vastly different from mtn biking. Granted some of the things are the same (ie. how to approach/execute a turn) but others (ie. leaning w/the moto and dragging a knee, gripping the tank with your legs) don't apply. that was one mistake I was doing when first mtn biking - gripping the seat with my legs - i don't do that any more.


----------



## FoxOverFence (Apr 7, 2005)

Wait until you enter the FR/DH realm of mountain biking, the numbers of women fall off even more. Basically she may as well get used to riding with the guys. That's mostly how it is with me although I'm starting to get to know some women who enjoy the brutal, dirty sport of DHing!


----------



## MrCrash (Apr 29, 2004)

brg said:


> FWIW - motorcycle road racing is a safer than mtn biking. The worst I've ever had while moto racing was a sprained wrist, broken moto parts and a bruised ego. In mtn biking i've had a broken ankle, 23+ stitches, major bruising, dents in my muscles, broke bike parts, sprained body parts, and a bruised ego.
> 
> Also, the some of techniques from moto racing are vastly different from mtn biking. Granted some of the things are the same (ie. how to approach/execute a turn) but others (ie. leaning w/the moto and dragging a knee, gripping the tank with your legs) don't apply. that was one mistake I was doing when first mtn biking - gripping the seat with my legs - i don't do that any more.


Where and when were you roadracing? I actually started mountain biking as a way to get back in shape after a highside at Willow Springs fractured my ankle and gave me "the mother of all concussions". I couldn't run to train, so I grabbed a $100 Wal Mart bike and got started. It didn't take long for me to realize that "hey, this is as much fun as roadracing, and it's cheaper and healthier!"

While I definitely agree with the differences in technique you pointed out between mountain biking and roadracing, the aspects of each that I enjoy are similar - I just really dig that fluid-like feeling of motion I get by carving through a series of bends, whether it's a buffed singletrack descent on my Cannondale or on the smooth pavement of a road course on my GSX-R750.

I can't say that I've done the same kind of damage to myself on a mountain bike that I have on a roadracing bike though - I've taken way too many big hits, and destroyed way too many thousands of dollars in machinery to want to go through all that again!


----------



## racerzero (Jan 4, 2004)

*Take your GF to Whistler*

The amount of women who can ride up there is amazing. I was resting in the intermediate skills watching riders practicing. There were lots of women teaching other women how to hit the stunts. It more like a mental attitude like this was normal for stuff for girls to do.

It was raining the first couple days we got there. A young girl (14-16) walked past us in the village. She was wear full body armor pushing a big bike and covered head to toe in that white Whistler powery mud. My friend and I looked at each other and basically said "wow, Indian freerider". She was of either Indian or Pakistani descent. Like I said this was more like normal stuff for girls to do up there and not out of the ordinary.

The other thing that was cool was the only girl who DH/FR in our group was treated like part of a sisterhood by the girls up in Whistler.


----------



## MrCrash (Apr 29, 2004)

connie said:


> You should ask her why she wasn't riding before. Because I don't think any of us here are experts on why we hypothetically wouldn't be interested in a sport that we all obviously love.


I think it was a bad experience with one of the "pushy" boyfriends that was mentioned in another response - the result was a fall and an injury. I *almost* made a similar mistake, taking her on a trail she wasn't comfortable on. Instead of forcing the issue, we turned around and did some flatter trails that weren't as intimidating so she could build up her bike handling skills and confidence. It's been all grins ever since 



> In spin classes, most of the women there look at me with horrified expressions when I say I mountain bike and they tell me how I'm "crazy" because mountain biking is "dangerous". But they go road riding on a canyon road where bikers die every year (hit by cars that don't see them around blind corners.). I don't get being more scared of scrapes and bruises than death, but who knows...


While I still spend a fair amount of time on my roadbike, I couldn't agree more!


----------



## lynseyf (May 1, 2007)

I think a lot of women see excercise as a way to stay slim rather than as a hobby, thats why there are so many women in the gym. When you ask them to spend a whole afternoon mountainbiking they see it as a lot of time out of their life rather than as part of their life like I do. A lot of them are also scared they will get hurt and might not particulalrly like the thought of getting wet and dirty. There is also the money issue in that you have to spend a reasonable amount of money on a bike fairly early on or keep hiring one, you can go and get nice gym kit for £50 but you would be wanting to spend £500 on a bike. I'm speaking from experience as I go riding with 3-4 guys and was trying to get some girls from work to come out with us one weekend as I get fed up with always being the only girl. Originally there were 6 girls and 2 guys from work going. We're going tommorrow and now its down to 1 girl and 1 guy, however they're all still managing to make the meal and drinks after


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

lynseyf said:


> There is also the money issue in that you have to spend a reasonable amount of money on a bike fairly early on or keep hiring one, you can go and get nice gym kit for £50 but you would be wanting to spend £500 on a bike.


That is true in a very shortsighted way. The memberships to those gyms far outweigh the cost of a bike in the longhual.... Although the upgrades will keep you spending.


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

Tons of women on MTBs in Utah, too. Didn't believe it till I got here, but it is an almost 50/50 male female ratio, and I often see MORE women than men on the trails.


----------



## brg (Sep 7, 2004)

MrCrash said:


> Where and when were you roadracing?


In 2001 - 2003 with the MRA in Colorado. Started out at the track on a Hawk GT 650 and switched to a 2stroke rs125. Once got to ride the Hawk @ Laguna Seca - fun stuff.



MrCrash said:


> I actually started mountain biking as a way to get back in shape after a highside at Willow Springs fractured my ankle and gave me "the mother of all concussions". I couldn't run to train, so I grabbed a $100 Wal Mart bike and got started. It didn't take long for me to realize that "hey, this is as much fun as roadracing, and it's cheaper and healthier!"


Roadracing is cool - but when you spend the weekend surround by gas fumes and concrete and you live in Colorado - well...that's just wrong. Mtn biking is way more fun!


----------



## lynseyf (May 1, 2007)

yeah but gyms usually let you pay monthly, I think it is the thought of spending so much money in one go that puts people off. I agree its shortsighted though, my bike cost me £900 and when people look shocked when i say how much I spent on it I tell them i will use it 4-8x a month...... for the next 5 years


----------



## lynseyf (May 1, 2007)

Oh and I'm one of those people who hated sports at school, now I love skiing and mtbing. I think its cause there quite non-competitive, the only person I want to beat is myself where as at team sports you feel bad if you're the worst and letting other people down. I'm still the worst at skiing and mtning, it just doesn't matter as much


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

*The problem with this type of question in this forum*

is that the women who do ride here are the success stories and pioneers of the sport. They are a different breed of cat as is, I suspect, your girlfriend. So it is hard to find good information on why girls "don't" in a forum full of girls who "do." The best example of this is trying to understand girls who "don't" from people who are at an MTB Mecca like Whistler. It is a conundrum. And then there is Utah....:thumbsup:

There are a few riders here who work hard in the women's community to develope women riders who have a broader sample. I thought that lynseyf's expereince with her work group was interesting. This is probably a sample representing a more general part of the population than a bunch of girls who show up at an MTB group for girls. I would really like to hear about the why the 5 of 6 women have dropped. I pray to god that they have not dropped out because the one guy who still rides was a turd.


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

chuky said:


> Tons of women on MTBs in Utah, too. Didn't believe it till I got here, but it is an almost 50/50 male female ratio, and I often see MORE women than men on the trails.


I've posted that before too and people didn't believe me. I go on lots of rides where I see just as many women as men. Yeah, the percentages get a lot smaller at DH races, but on XC trails it's about even. And sometimes when we go in a big group there are more women than men.

And I thought we were pretty equal and then we went to Whistler and I couldn't believe how many women were doing lift served. It's AWESOME!


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

connie said:


> I've posted that before too and people didn't believe me.


Yeah, I didn't believe you.


----------



## lynseyf (May 1, 2007)

Berkeley Mike said:


> I thought that lynseyf's expereince with her work group was interesting. This is probably a sample representing a more general part of the population than a bunch of girls who show up at an MTB group for girls. I would really like to hear about the why the 5 of 6 women have dropped. I pray to god that they have not dropped out because the one guy who still rides was a turd.


Lol no 
They have dropped out because they of lack of money or time, too scared or couldn't get a babysitter. The one who said she was too scared was partly put off by her boyfriend and i think by all the bruises and scratches I came into work with before I got body armour. I tried to explain that I only got those because i was pushing myself to do things I couldn't or going too fast but I think her boyfriend put her off. The others who have no time/money/babysitter managed to find all these things for the meal we had organised after so I think it is just a case of priorities. I am more intrigued by all the women who I see pounding the pavements running who don't do things like mtbing. They are already fit, spend time outdoors etc. I think someone needs to ask women like that.


----------



## sis (Jul 11, 2007)

I think women have a smaller stupidity gland than men. The few women that I know that ride are far less likely to take a deliberate sketchy line when there is a safer option. This does sound a bit narrow minded but it is only an observation of the women riders I know, and that is very few. All the blokes, myself included are covered in scars and chicks dig them...... apparently


----------



## grungePoodle (Jul 3, 2007)

I hear the complaints from guys that their wives or girlfriends don't want to get hurt. Funny, that has never even crossed my mind. I've been pretty darn injured, a couple permanent injuries. But, jeez, the fun of it all totally outweighs the blood and broken bones. Really.

After my last serious injury so many people asked, "Are you going to quit riding now?" I thought that was the most absurd question EVER. I respond, "Why the hell would I do that? I am going to ride until I _can't_."


----------



## sis (Jul 11, 2007)

grungePoodle said:


> I hear the complaints from guys that their wives or girlfriends don't want to get hurt. Funny, that has never even crossed my mind. I've been pretty darn injured, a couple permanent injuries. But, jeez, the fun of it all totally outweighs the blood and broken bones. Really.
> 
> After my last serious injury so many people asked, "Are you going to quit riding now?" I thought that was the most absurd question EVER. I respond, "Why the hell would I do that? I am going to ride until I _can't_."


I wasn't complaining, my gf rides too, but she is a lot more aware of how much it is going to hurt if you start showing off. She got a good few scars during the learning curve too. "Generally" women seem a lot more sensible.


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

I think that in many cases, it is not that women are taking the less "sketchy" line, it is that they are taking the less "scary" line. Experienced riders know that the scarier lines are not always the sketchier lines, but a lot of women never get to this point in their skillset (as BMike points out, many of the women on this board are exceptions). I have found that especially in groups of women, there is a culture of "supportive suckitude" that has gained popularity over the last few years. One rider says "I don't ride dangerous sections", and the rest of the group assures her that she has made a wise choice. I often find it difficult to fight my conservative instincts and have noticed that hanging out with guys really helps me to grow my abilities.

If you really want to hang out with large groups of women on a regular basis, take up softball. Even here in Utah, land of the outdoor girl, I find that the fast, strong MTB women tend to be women who prefer to hang out with guys (there are exceptions to this as well, such as the Sugar Ride in Park City, where we had almost 90 women each week. Thank goodness that there are almost 300 miles of singletrack in Park City or that ride would be awful. As it is, it is great fun!).


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

si said:


> I wasn't complaining, my gf rides too, but she is a lot more aware of how much it is going to hurt if you start showing off. She got a good few scars during the learning curve too. "Generally" women seem a lot more sensible.


I keep typing and editing big long responses to this and it ends up being a novel.

Suffice it to say that you apparently haven't met any female downhillers.

And I also think you're not taking relative experience into account. Most of us women end up riding with men who have 5, 10, 15 or more years of experience on us, so it's not fair to judge us on the lines we pick in relation to people who have decades more experience than we do. Why most women don't get started with BMX or mountain biking earlier is a different question - but for some reason most of us seem to have gotten started as adults.


----------



## deanna (Jan 15, 2004)

chuky said:


> I think that in many cases, it is not that women are taking the less "sketchy" line, it is that they are taking the less "scary" line. *Experienced riders know that the scarier lines are not always the sketchier lines*, but a lot of women never get to this point in their skillset (as BMike points out, many of the women on this board are exceptions).


That's actually a point I tried to make this past summer when I was helping out with a women's MTB clinic. On a certain part of a local trail, it's EASIER and you're lined up better (to continue down the trail) when riding over, instead of around, a series of fairly large rocks.

They looked at me like I was completely off my rocker, so I pointed out the 'line' they should be taking... Several tried it and afterwards each mentioned how much easier that section seemed now that they knew the "scary" line was actually the "easy" line. The gals tried several more sections the same way... It's pretty cool seeing the "AH HA!" light go on.

Wish there'd been women's clinics when I was starting out... I learned most of my ability by following skilled men, sucking it up and just riding an obstacle for myself and seeing what worked and what didn't.


----------



## sis (Jul 11, 2007)

connie said:


> I keep typing and editing big long responses to this and it ends up being a novel.
> 
> Suffice it to say that you apparently haven't met any female downhillers.
> 
> And I also think you're not taking relative experience into account. Most of us women end up riding with men who have 5, 10, 15 or more years of experience on us, so it's not fair to judge us on the lines we pick in relation to people who have decades more experience than we do. Why most women don't get started with BMX or mountain biking earlier is a different question - but for some reason most of us seem to have gotten started as adults.


Apart from Tracey Moseley, Emma Guy, Anne Caro (only to say hello) and Rachael Atherton that I can remember and you have heard of. Not many others, but there you go, mainly due to a lack of genuine encouragement from a male dominated sport. But what would I know, i'm only 42:thumbsup:


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

*I just had a flash.*

"Why most women don't get started with BMX or mountain biking earlier is a different question - but for some reason most of us seem to have gotten started as adults." Connie.

I recall a class on Psychometrics back in my UC days (early 70's) and discussing the high "adventure quotient" which accured in young males. It was categories higher than that of girls and had increased substantially through the 50's and 60's. At the time the Prof suggested that this was an abberation. Looking back on what we have decded to do for fun in the last 30 years, what we have invented and our ability to globe-trot, I think he would rethink that statement.

Anyhow it occured to me that the way women experience their access and control of their world has changed a lot in that time, too. It continues to evolve and how a woman defines her adulthood also changes. I wonder if women taking up mtb could be connected to a sense of arrival at a certain point of control over their world?

The concept of "suckitude" is a curiosity. I have always supported walking certain sections just as I support a certain gear choice or food; it is a feature which secures future success in the sport rather than a defeat. Teenage boys tend to blow by many things that would stop females. Women, having taken on the sport as adults, have adult judgement to manage such situations. Their access to an internal caution and adult judgement make for conservative decisions. The disposition of "suckitude" can be seen as a temporary plateau in preparation for a cultivated skill set to move forward to the next level.

Adult men who come to the sport later in life often choose to walk certain sections in deference to mortgages, jobs, and family responsibilities. Young men in their 20's and adult men in their late 20's and thirties without such responsibilities behave quite differently. They also have quicker reflexes and recover from fatigue more quickly as well. All men are in contact some sense of apprehension. However, by the time adult females experience these males the males have so much more skill, so much more mechanical vision to see their way across a challenging pitch it can look as if they are riding without thought and only on testosteron and "stupidity." This shows a poor apreciation of athletic ability. And a lack of respect.

You have to keep in mind that a 25 year old mtb man has been pressing his eye-hand coordination, running at speed, developing his muscles, dealing with contact and split second decisions and learning for 20 years. (I have a photo of me throwing a baseball at 3 1/2 years of age and my form is scary good!) These males have so much more faith in their ability to somehow pull it off in real time. They manage the comprehensive challenges almost instinctively, split seconds after they occur, by quick and practiced reaction times and anticipation learned through years of experience.

As I write this I find myself coming to terms with an appreciation of the adult male athlete in a Women's Forum. This is born of transitioning athletes from other sports, a task which cannot be completed unless one understands an athletes history. Again quote Connie:
"Most of us women end up riding with men who have 5, 10, 15 or more years of experience on us, so it's not fair to judge us on the lines we pick in relation to people who have decades more experience than we do." New women mtb-ers are constantly reminded of their abilities by the dynamic and apparently succesful expression of riding by the rest of the group. Being off-the-back or walking what "everyone else" rides is no fun in so many ways.

For cultural and biological reasons a boys access and pursuit of adventure is more immediate than a girls. By the time a woman comes to terms with her world and realizes her potential for adventure and managing the risk of mtb, she is in a pool of males who are far more immediately capable, even as a noob. Her reflexes are slower than a teen boys, which is when this pool of males hoaned their athetic skills, and they are beset by adult judgement.

Entering the sport as an adult woman means that they have not learned and integrated many of the athletic lessons which men take for granted. I think that this is part of why I enjoy working with teens. One gets to see the building of fundimentals when they are at their quickest and most transparent. The boys are generally more powerful but there are boys who aren't. The girls are generally less developed athletically but bring other interpersonal qualities to the mix. One gets to see most directly the special passion and unique qualities young women bring to our discipline and see how that plays into developing a successful girl athlete.

It is really easy, especially in this forum, to focus on how clueless men can be concerning this sport and women. In funny way it is like denigrating the wealthy for their lack of compassion or taste. Like it or not men define the expression of our sport presently. While that is changing, male athletes can still be avery valuable reference point for what is possible in our sport. New adult women riders, and men who want to enrich our sport with the presence of women riders, will have to come to terms with that.


----------



## Dwight Moody (Jan 10, 2004)

xtremewriter said:


> hahahahahaha..Nah....I prefer roadies, they're not so full of mud and bloodrft:


They're awfully stringy though. For a meal you've got to pick off the last one in line on a Clyde ride. Nice marbling...


----------



## MrCrash (Apr 29, 2004)

si said:


> "Generally" women seem a lot more sensible.


It could just be me, but between motorcycles and mountain bikes, two of my closest female friends have put themselves into emergency rooms about six times - and that was just in the time that I knew them!


----------



## cyberdivachick (Jan 30, 2007)

Yes, I was in Whistler a few months ago and attended the Wednesday evening women's clinic. Ahhhhhh, 50 women showed up!!!!!! It was awesome! I have never seen so many really, really talented women! Funny, the better rider and more well known they were, the more friendly and encouraging they were!


----------



## MrCrash (Apr 29, 2004)

brg said:


> In 2001 - 2003 with the MRA in Colorado. Started out at the track on a Hawk GT 650 and switched to a 2stroke rs125. Once got to ride the Hawk @ Laguna Seca - fun stuff.


I've done Laguna a couple of times on my SV, and once on my 750. Turn 1 in particular is much more of an eye opener when you have some horsepower to propel yourself through it!



> Roadracing is cool - but when you spend the weekend surround by gas fumes and concrete and you live in Colorado - well...that's just wrong. Mtn biking is way more fun!


Good point - although it's been a long time since I really enjoyed the actual riding aspect of racing. Lots of motorcyclists I know get frustrated with riding once they get competitive with it.

I'm still pretty new to the competitive side of the sport, but even the most competitive mountain racers I've met still just love to ride!


----------



## Sambolina (May 15, 2007)

I recently started mtb and I probably would not have dusted off my bike if it was not for some male influence. I always liked bikes but never really became addicted until recently. I would think most women do not think of the mtb as a sport that actually can keep you just as fit as the gym and give you the time of your life. Since I started mtb I have lost over 40 pounds and I now carry the largest smile on my face than ever before. I have people who have known me for awhile stop me and ask how did I lose so much weight, when they hear Mountain Biking they are shocked, they have no idea. I think it is education, getting the word out to many more females as possible. I am always trying to round up my female friends to ride. Taking that first step is the best part....

I am hooked!


----------



## mtrh8 (Apr 7, 2007)

All the things mentioned and more I guess limit the number of women in the sport.Women are the caregivers in most family's.The demands on their time,money and energy leave less personal time and funds.You can't overlook this factor.Unless you have easy access to trails(I have to drive to another Co. to access LEGAL dirt)riding takes time,something people with family's have a short supply of.Women even more so for most.
I was another of the "late bloomer"crowd.I love the sport but in my age group and as someone who is not into the more competitive aspects of the sport there are very few woman to ride with.Throw in odd work hours and days off and it means being willing to ride alone a lot.Not something many woman are willing to do and it makes it harder to learn new things.
I did my part last weekend by taking my 10 yr. granddaughter to IMBA's take a kid mountain biking day.She had great fun,but the boys outnumbered the girls there by a good 4 to 1.Next year her 4 year old sister will be joining us.I had to buy them both leg and arm pads after they watched the X games awhile back on t.v.:thumbsup: They started building ramps .I am trying to help them have some of the advantages I never had with athletics and to love the outdoors like I always did.Being out enjoying nature was what got me to take up skiing and biking so late in life.I have no regrets.


----------



## sis (Jul 11, 2007)

mtrh8 said:


> All the things mentioned and more I guess limit the number of women in the sport.Women are the caregivers in most family's.The demands on their time,money and energy leave less personal time and funds.You can't overlook this factor.Unless you have easy access to trails(I have to drive to another Co. to access LEGAL dirt)riding takes time,something people with family's have a short supply of.Women even more so for most.
> I was another of the "late bloomer"crowd.I love the sport but in my age group and as someone who is not into the more competitive aspects of the sport there are very few woman to ride with.Throw in odd work hours and days off and it means being willing to ride alone a lot.Not something many woman are willing to do and it makes it harder to learn new things.
> I did my part last weekend by taking my 10 yr. granddaughter to IMBA's take a kid mountain biking day.She had great fun,but the boys outnumbered the girls there by a good 4 to 1.Next year her 4 year old sister will be joining us.I had to buy them both leg and arm pads after they watched the X games awhile back on t.v.:thumbsup: They started building ramps .I am trying to help them have some of the advantages I never had with athletics and to love the outdoors like I always did.Being out enjoying nature was what got me to take up skiing and biking so late in life.I have no regrets.


Well done, age is no barrier. My wife was 45 when she started


----------



## stingray_coach (Jun 27, 2006)

"If you really want to hang out with large groups of women on a regular basis, take up softball".

I like that...lol. 
Alot of people, men or women who ride "alittle", never really enjoy it, because they havent gotten passed the pain factor. I know a lot of people who ride once, then you won't see them for a long time, because of fitness or they didnt realize that mtn biking is different than toodling around on bike paths. I have found, if you can get people to committ to two or three real mtn bike rides, nothing life threatening, just a good ride that taxes your fitness and skills, they will get hooked. Too many people give up before that have let their bodies get used to it.


----------



## MrCrash (Apr 29, 2004)

Sambolina said:


> I would think most women do not think of the mtb as a sport that actually can keep you just as fit as the gym and give you the time of your life.


Making fitness fun is the key, right? I've told a few friends that I don't ride my mountain bike because I want to get fit - I ride because it's fun, and that any fitness I get from it is a side benefit 

Great job!


----------



## lynseyf (May 1, 2007)

si said:


> Apart from Tracey Moseley, Emma Guy, Anne Caro (only to say hello) and Rachael Atherton that I can remember and you have heard of. Not many others, but there you go, mainly due to a lack of genuine encouragement from a male dominated sport. But what would I know, i'm only 42:thumbsup:


Emma Guy and Tracey Brunger run my local mountain biking centre. I went on one of the essentials skills courses they do and really enjoyed it. They were talking about doing more specific ones next year like a whole day on cornering, I would love to do that 

http://www.thehubintheforest.co.uk/Tuition/index.html


----------



## crnkygrl (Jan 19, 2007)

chuky said:


> I have found that especially in groups of women, there is a culture of "supportive suckitude" that has gained popularity over the last few years. One rider says "I don't ride dangerous sections", and the rest of the group assures her that she has made a wise choice. I often find it difficult to fight my conservative instincts and have noticed that hanging out with guys really helps me to grow my abilities.


I second that! I've been amazed at some of the lines I've seen friends choose that I wouldn't have dreamed of attempting. But by seeing what could be done, I got the confidence to try riding sections that I probably would have sheepishly dismounted and walked past before. The problem some beginners might face is that their riding partners are much faster than they are and therefore can't keep up with them to see how they ride a technical section, switchback, etc.


----------



## MrCrash (Apr 29, 2004)

It's kinda funny how things progress. Two weeks ago, my girlfriend was unsure about riding the Bayview Trail at China Camp, as the steep hillside at the side of the trail was a little intimidating to her. After two China Camp trips, three test rides, and countless hours of reading mountain bike books, watching mountain bike videos later , she's absolutely hooked - enough to overstep her initial $700 budget to grab one of these yesterday:


----------



## crnkygrl (Jan 19, 2007)

MrCrash said:


> ...and countless hours of reading mountain bike books, watching mountain bike videos later


Are there any books you can recommend? My sister is just getting into riding and I don't live close enough to her to take her riding, so reading about riding is the next best thing I can offer her.


----------



## FoxOverFence (Apr 7, 2005)

crnkygrl said:


> Are there any books you can recommend? My sister is just getting into riding and I don't live close enough to her to take her riding, so reading about riding is the next best thing I can offer her.


For living vicariously and for getting stoked about riding, just give her some good bike porn videos - I especially like Roam! Also, just reading these forums is fun, look at all the information that can be found here, plus all the great ride reports with pics.


----------



## MrCrash (Apr 29, 2004)

crnkygrl said:


> Are there any books you can recommend? My sister is just getting into riding and I don't live close enough to her to take her riding, so reading about riding is the next best thing I can offer her.


I think we both really liked the Brian Lopes / Lee McCormack book. I forwarded her some of the instructional videos on BikeSkills.com as well. I also have a DVD called Fundamentals - The Mountain Bike Technique Video, but that was a bit over her / our heads


----------



## triscuit (Apr 26, 2004)

Off-Road to Athens is a great movie about mountain biking and features some phenomenal women. (24 Solo is also great--actually a better movie, imo, but more about one guy--Chris Etough). 

Also, VeloNews covers a fair bit of women's racing, at least more than any other magazine I have seen.


----------

